

Startup Quote: Tim Westergren, founder, Pandora - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6832810913

======
raychancc
Make your team feel respected, empowered, and genuinely excited about the
company’s mission.

\- Tim Westergren (@timwestergren)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6832810913>

